# Laptop für hearthstone



## ajaaa (13. Dezember 2016)

*Laptop für hearthstone*

Liebe community
Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Notebook mit folgenden Eckdaten:

i5 prozessor
8gb ram
Full hd display
Ssd festplatte 

Überwiegend genutzt soll das Notebook für Hearthstone und den Office Bereich werden.
Wichtig ist mir das besagte Spiel, aber auch etwas ältere Spiele, (evtl auch lol)flüssig läuft.
Der Laptop soll nur Zuhause genutzt werden, also nicht für unterwegs.
Wichtig hierbei ist mir dennoch eine gute Qualität.
Budget maximal 6-700 €, lieber wären mir 4-500€ wenn etwas mit meinen Anforderungen in dem budget machbar ist


----------



## amdahl (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

17": Acer Aspire E5-774G-54PG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
15": Acer Aspire E15 E5-575-57NR Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Acers sind nicht so überragend in Sachen Verarbeitungsqualität, aber für einen Laptop der hauptsächlich daheim auf dem Schreibtisch genutzt wird reicht es vollkommen.
Die integrierte Iris 550 GPU reicht auch um das eine oder andere ältere Game darzustellen, für LoL auf jeden Fall.


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

PL aktuell am besten (finde ich)
MEDION ERAZER P6661 MD99844 Notebook bei notebooksbilliger.de
Aber Hearthstone läuft selbst auf nem billig Smartphone / Tablet ^^
Und Lol läuft auch auf ner Intel HD3000 also große Anforderungen hat das nicht unbedingt
Die beiden Acer sind von der Ausstattung her nicht schlecht aber bestimmt Single Channel Ram, worunter die IGPU meist drunter leidet (zumindest bei AMD ist stark so - wies bei Intel ist und wie stark, weiß ich nicht)


----------



## amdahl (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

Laut Angeban in den Shops sind 2 DIMMs vorhanden. Und falls nicht, dann steckt man eben noch einen zweiten DIMM  
Grafikleistung bietet das Medion-Teil aber sicher mehr, dual-channel hin oder her.


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

das ist klar, dass das medion mehr bietet ^^ kostet ja auch eig fast 800 ^^ ist nur aktuell im angebot - und hintergrund wegen dual channel, sind nur mehrkosten von nochmal nem 8gb riegel (~n fuffi) die ja nicht sein müssen nur weil die hersteller kein dual channel verbauen ^^

PS: beim 15er steht 2x4gb ^^ beim 17er hingegen immer nur 8gb ddr4, jaa ^^


----------



## ajaaa (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

Ich wurde immer vor consumer Notebooks und deren qualität gewarnt.
Wir wurde anderweitig ein hp 250 g5 ans herz gelegt.. aber ich weiss nicht ob da die Leistung reicht


----------



## amdahl (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

Ist auch ein Consumer-Notebook und sicher nicht besser als diverse Medions und Acers. Für den Preis bekommst du echte Business-Geräte nur gebraucht.


----------



## ajaaa (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

HP 250 G5 silber, Core i3-5005U, 4GB RAM, 256GB SSD (Z2X91ES#ABD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Daa ist kein Business?


----------



## amdahl (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

Nope, schon gar nicht für 350€.
Eine Business-Serie von HP nennt sich z.B. Elitebook.


----------



## S!lent dob (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

Warum unbedingt ein i5?
Bitte komm jetzt nicht mit weil er schneller ist 
Bei deinem Anforderungsprofil bremst die CPU höchstens beim hochfahren um 2-3 Sekunden, falls beide ne SSD verbaut haben. Apropo, ich täte dir den hier empfehlen:
AMD A10 9600P
Für so einfache Spiele P/L technisch super, eine mehr als ausreichende CPU und eine deutlich bessere GPU als ein i5 je haben wird. Dazu 8GB Dual Channel Ram, ne M.2 SSD, Full HD Display entspiegelt für nen Apple und en i.
Ohne OS nochmals deutlich preiswerter

Für Office reicht seit Ewigkeiten ein Pentium 4.

Noch als Erfahrungsbericht: Ich besitze den kleinen Bruder (A4 6310) mit 4x1,8 Ghz ohne Boost und nur der kleinsten integrierten Grafikkarte, aber selbst die Kombo schafft es WoW auf mittel mit 2x AA+CMAA mit 30FPS darzustellen. Booten klappt in unter 10 Sekunden, Runterfahren in unter 5 Sekunden dank SSD (Nachgerüstet, bei denen Serie). Deiner kann bis 3,3 Ghz CPU Takt boosten, mehr als ausreichend für ein paar Exeltabellen und Wordbriefe.

Von daher würde ich, wenn ich spielen möchte, egal wie alt oder simpel, nicht mit ner Intel APU spielen, weil A zu teuer und B kaum Grafikleistung (Von den Treibern mal ganz zu schweigen). Für 399,- kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen, außer du bist Fanboy


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

der a10 9600p ist natürlich nicht schlecht 
und für 400 ohne os (was man auf ebay für 20 tacken bekommt - wenn man davon nicht schon zich stück rumliegen hat xD) ist das auch n schnäppchen

wobei ich sogar eher auf den a12 setzen würde für 444 HP 15-ba067ng Notebook 15,6" HD Display, AMD Quad-Core A12-9700P, 8GB, 256GB SSD, AMD Radeon R7, Win10 bei notebooksbilliger.de
klar "nur" 1366x768 aber man merkt eh keinen unterschied bei der displaygröße, und die grafikkarte wirds dir danken 

für 444 mit dual channel ddr4 250er ssd und windows 10 kannst du absolut nichts verkehrt machen für nen flachen 15 zöller mit 2kg gewicht - also das wäre mein budget tipp - p/L tipp das erst genannte medion mit der 950m aber kostet halt 600^^ und ist ne ecke dicker und schwerer ^^


----------



## ajaaa (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

Möglichst günstiges notebook für hearthstone

Hab das ganze um ein paar 2 Meinungen einzuholen auch dort gepostet.
Allerdings bin ich jetzt noch verwirrter als davor


----------



## Atent123 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

Da reicht ein Laptop mit Core M aus.


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

wie gesagt du brauchst keinen i5
lol zb läuft auf nem alten i3 2xxx ohne probleme auf 1080p
hearthstone hat gar keine anforderungen...

ganz ehrlich das beste rundum paket was mir einfällt wäre das für 444 das hp notebook mit dem a12 - da haste noch n paar reserven bezüglich der integrierten grafikkarte

würd mich nicht wundern wenn lol sogar auf nem atom x5 läuft


----------



## ajaaa (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

Der hat aber kein full hd. 1920 x 1080 ist mir sehr wichtig


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

Dann halt das ohne os von siltent bob 
Was ich mich immer frage wofür full hd bei 15 zoll xD kostet nur mehr ressourcen und akku  + man skaliert das in windows eh wieder hoch weil alles so klein ist xD

Bei handys genauso schlimm o.O

Aber jeder wie er will 
Kosten halt beiden das gleiche 
A10 + os und full hd oder a12 inkl os und "nur" hd ready xD

Notebooks mit Display-Auflösung ab 1920x1080, RAM: ab 8GB, RAM-Typ: DDR4, SSD-Kapazität: ab 240GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sich dir einfach irgendeinen davon aus xD Die packen alle lol hearthstone und office


----------



## amdahl (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

Wieso hält sich die Behauptung so hartnäckig dass die iGPU der mobilen AMD-Prozessoren so viel besser ist als die aktuellen iGPUs von Intel?
Möchte das mal jemand mit Benchmarks verglichen mit einer HD 620 oder Iris 550 belegen? Ich bin gespannt.

Und dann wieder dieses "das läuft auch auf xxx, dafür braucht man nicht mehr". Ist ja ganz toll wenn man einen Laptop jetzt mit der Leistung kauft die die aktuellen Anforderungen gerade noch so erfüllt. Reserven für steigende Ansprüche? Reserven für komfortableres Spielen als 30Hz@WXGA? Wer braucht das schon.

Es wird leider mal wieder überdeutlich dass manche hier eine Agenda verfolgen anstatt einer Kaufberatung mit dem Ziel für den TE den bestmöglichen Laptop zu finden.


----------



## ajaaa (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

HP 250 G5 schwarz, Core i5-6200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Windows 10 Home Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HP 250 G5 schwarz, Core i5-6200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Windows 10 Home Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


HP 250 G5 schwarz, Core i5-7200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (X0Q12ES#ABD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HP 250 G5 schwarz, Core i5-6200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (X0N33EA#ABD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HP 250 G5 schwarz, Core i5-6200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Radeon R5 M330 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


https://geizhals.de/hp-250-g5-schwarz-x0q20es-abd-a1536653.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

So. In der hoffnung ein letztes mal un eure Meinung zu bitten. Wäre hier was dabei


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

Die amd gpus sind kaum besser als igpus
Und in dem preisbereich kannste auch zu dem medion greifen,  da hast du auch ne halbwegs potente graka

Wenns unbedingt einer von denen sein muss (sind auch consumer)  dann den mit dem i5 7200u


----------



## Atent123 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*



amdahl schrieb:


> Wieso hält sich die Behauptung so hartnäckig dass die iGPU der mobilen AMD-Prozessoren so viel besser ist als die aktuellen iGPUs von Intel?
> Möchte das mal jemand mit Benchmarks verglichen mit einer HD 620 oder Iris 550 belegen? Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> Und dann wieder dieses "das läuft auch auf xxx, dafür braucht man nicht mehr". Ist ja ganz toll wenn man einen Laptop jetzt mit der Leistung kauft die die aktuellen Anforderungen gerade noch so erfüllt. Reserven für steigende Ansprüche? Reserven für komfortableres Spielen als 30Hz@WXGA? Wer braucht das schon.
> ...



Naja theorethisch stimmt das schon.
Praktisch wird das aber durch absolut sinnfreie Laptop Konfigurationen zu nichte gemacht.
So ein A12 9730P mit richtig schnellem ram (mindestens 2400mhz dual Channel) würde gegen eine Iris 550 gewinnen.


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Naja theorethisch stimmt das schon.
> Praktisch wird das aber durch absolut sinnfreie Laptop Konfigurationen zu nichte gemacht.
> So ein A12 9730P mit richtig schnellem ram (mindestens 2400mhz dual Channel) würde gegen eine Iris 550 gewinnen.



Naja die amd igpus sind n tick besser als die hd 620 - von der rohleistung kommen sie aber nicht an die iris drann
Das machen die aber durch die bedeutend besseren treiber wieder wett
Und da es sich bei den intel um die Ulv varianten handelt braucht sich der Cpu part auch nicht zu verstecken

Und noch ein problem ist der fehlende amd vertrieb in DE 
A12 9700p 15W ist schluss 
Da gibts aber halt noch die 35W varianten und die darüber liegenden fx


----------



## Atent123 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Naja die amd igpus sind n tick besser als die hd 620 - von der rohleistung kommen sie aber nicht an die iris drann
> Das machen die aber durch die bedeutend besseren treiber wieder wett
> Und da es sich bei den intel um die Ulv varianten handelt braucht sich der Cpu part auch nicht zu verstecken
> 
> ...



Das Problem dabei ist auch das die 15 Watt Varianten dann auch noch ziemlich langsamen Speicher abbekommen.


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist auch das die 15 Watt Varianten dann auch noch ziemlich langsamen Speicher abbekommen.



Ja 
Allerdings ist der unterschied zwischen ddr4 2133 und 2400 allenfalls messbar aber die evtl 1-2 FPS eher weniger spürbar


Aber das ganze wird jetzt zu ot xD
Es gab genug vorschläge xD
Aber es darf ja kein consumer modell sein, warum auch immer xD - die modell wären dann n anderes preisbudget - und auch die genannten hp vom te reihen sich eher im consumer bereich ein

Noch n letzter tipp xD januar wird kaby lake vorgestellt dann gibts neues und die preise ändern sich wieder xD - evtl schafft man noch die paar wochen zu warten 
Zb dann ne iris 650 oder so


----------



## ajaaa (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

Möglichst günstiges notebook für hearthstone
Hier wurde mir gesagt die hp 250 Reihe seie Business


----------



## haudegen16 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*



ajaaa schrieb:


> Möglichst günstiges notebook für hearthstone
> Hier wurde mir gesagt die hp 250 Reihe seie Business



Ja es wird als business einsteiger betitelt 
Und wo ist jetzt der unterschied zu nem pavilion oder nem medion,aber xyz

Ich seh da keinen unterschied...

Trotzdem plastik, bescheidenes display, fehlende wartungsklappe, sowie hps 12 monate Garantie...

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...GabC9ZTu19UMbwhnQ&sig2=QDM7JlWcYgk4GEB7rf6xNQ


----------



## S!lent dob (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

Ich würde aus vollgenden Gründen immer noch bei meinem Vorschlag bleiben:

Full HD Auflösung (Allein bei Office wirst du dich bei weniger Ärgern)
8GB Ram  (mit nur 4GB Ram liefs merkbar unrunder beim Surfen auf Youtube, PCGH etc)
Entspiegeltes Display
Graka Power höher wie bei Intel (wer nicht glaubt, nutzt google, is kaum schwerer wie ein Forum zu bedienen )
Treiberunterstützung
Grafikqualität (Intel igpu hat zumindest früher, glaub unter anderem Anno irgendwas nicht richtig dargestellt und das war keine einmalige Ausnahme, EDIT: Witcher hat(te) auch Probs mit Intel iGPU)
Preiswert
Über die Jahre steigt die Grafiklast eher wie die CPU Last. Ein 2500k kann heute durchaus noch genug FPS Produzieren, eine 680 eher weniger....


Wenn du nun zwingend nen Intel haben möchtest, weil die anderen lauter schreien als ich, dann nimm nen i3 mit NVidia Graka, falls es sowas überhaubt gibt, oder halt nen i5 mit NV Graka, aber das wird wohl das Budget sprengen.

Oh, hier mal die Empfehlungen für Hearthstone, lt Blizzard:
Empfohlen: C2D E6600 oder A64 X2 5000
NV 8800 GT oder 4850, mit je min 500MB Ram
4 GB RAM

Office hat noch niedrigere Anforderungen!
 Warum beim Luxx dann irgendjmd nach Xeon und 32 GB Ram schreit weiß er denke ich selbst nicht.

So, und was jetzt übertrieben ist, in Sachen CPU oder Graka Power, darf sich jeder gern selbst selbst raussuchen. Ich persönlich finde meinen 2 Moduler immer noch am passendsten, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung 

Wenn du soviel Zeit hast lade ich heute Abend mal auf meinem Lappi mit A4 6310 und 12GB Ram HS runter und teste mal wie es mit 768p läuft.

Edit2: Huch, meine Glaskugel ruft grad an, sie meint, das falls du 2018 ein weiteres, dann aktuelles Spiel instalieren willst, es auf nem Intel only wohl in ner ruckelorgie enden wird, während ein Lappi mit NV oder AMD Graka wohl die min Anforderungen noch packen kann.


----------



## S!lent dob (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Laptop für hearthstone*

Sooo, beim Intro kurzzeitig 25 FPS, ansonsten zwischen 35-55 FPS.
Match:
45-55 FPS, kein Ruckler
768p
Hoch
Im Hintergrund: Winamp mit nem Stream, Chrome mit 3 offenen Taps, Youtube, Fratzekook und pcgh. 3,8 GB Ram belegt Auslagerungsdatei 0 von 512 MB.
Mein kleiner reicht also locker aus und nur 4GB Ram könnten schnell eng werden


----------

